# Any word on frisco pier?



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

I was told it may open june/july.I liked that pier.A few years back a friend and i escaped the crowds at longbeach and drove to frisco.we had a king hit and caught a cobia.only 4 rigs out.Was hoping to fish there this june(mid-month)


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

When I was down last month I heard the same thing. I am going to be there next week and I will see if I can find any news on it.


----------



## jagustin1 (May 7, 2007)

What's going on with the pier? Are they extending, repairing....? I was planning to fish it the week before Memorial Weekend, but I guess I need to change my plans. How's Rodanthe doing?


----------



## Mad Hatterest (May 10, 2009)

I'm at the Pier right now. Completely closed. Door off to side. Plywood where door was. I'll ask around and post again.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Word here is...*

It will be open in June....


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

june?no work started but it will open in june??Hope so!That would be sweet!I was there last in 04.back then there was talks of extending the pier back to how it was back in the day.Did that ever happen?All the same when we were there in june 04 the kings were there!I helped a kid catch a nice cobia on a bottom rig he set out for cobia.we had a king come out of the water with my bluefish on his head(didnt hookem).The day before the first two of the year were caught. The water that day at low tide couldnt have been 10 feet! who cares though when the fish are there.we gave up a 1/2 weeks hotel stay(prepaid) at longbeach because the pier there was swamped.if a king was on it would be miserable.maybe 45 rigs out.no fun in my book.frisco is laid back


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

pogey moe said:


> june?no work started but it will open in june??Hope so!That would be sweet!I was there last in 04.back then there was talks of extending the pier back to how it was back in the day.Did that ever happen?All the same when we were there in june 04 the kings were there!I helped a kid catch a nice cobia on a bottom rig he set out for cobia.we had a king come out of the water with my bluefish on his head(didnt hookem).The day before the first two of the year were caught. The water that day at low tide couldnt have been 10 feet! who cares though when the fish are there.we gave up a 1/2 weeks hotel stay(prepaid) at longbeach because the pier there was swamped.if a king was on it would be miserable.maybe 45 rigs out.no fun in my book.frisco is laid back


 Oh Frisco was not always "laidback".... I can remember rigs all the way around the end from cleaning table on one side of pier to cleaning table on the other side,as many as 60plus,with about that many kings decked..

I don't know if it is going to be finished by June,like you I have my doubts.. All that I'm saying is what I have been told.. I do know he is mandated by NPS to get something done,as it is a consession...


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

frisco aint quite so laid back past few summers lol...lotsa rugrats runnin around and kingfishing...makes it fun/entertaining to me i still got some rugrat left...but somepeople get annoyed...water at the T about maybe 6' last year...bar runs even with end of the pier....


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

Chris,
Did the pier go out farther years back?A local told me that it did.On google earth you can see the sandbar under water.pretty neat.I grew up in n.myrtle beach and we caught kings from august to october.the spring run was a waste of time with very few kings caught and we never ever saw cobia.loved the old long beach pier.sad to see it go.oceancrest catches lots of kings but after learning first hand how they decide for you where your rig will go turnned me away.the crowd is crazy too.back in 03 or 02 i went there to fish.they drew pingpong balls from a machine to determine where you got to set out your rig.i was first there and i had to fish off of the side of the pier because of my drawing number.there were only 6 of us fishing and 3 wqere on top of each other and the rest of us were on the side.i like the first come first choice deal myself but there are some fine folks at the pier no doubt.its a good pier.with the uncertainty of frisco we may just fish yaupon pier.always can count on trout with live shrimp at all oakisland piers and flounder.

does frisco normally do well on kings and cobia in june?i loved my day at frisco!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

pogey moe said:


> Chris,
> Did the pier go out farther years back?A local told me that it did.On google earth you can see the sandbar under water.pretty neat.I grew up in n.myrtle beach and we caught kings from august to october.the spring run was a waste of time with very few kings caught and we never ever saw cobia.loved the old long beach pier.sad to see it go.oceancrest catches lots of kings but after learning first hand how they decide for you where your rig will go turnned me away.the crowd is crazy too.back in 03 or 02 i went there to fish.they drew pingpong balls from a machine to determine where you got to set out your rig.i was first there and i had to fish off of the side of the pier because of my drawing number.there were only 6 of us fishing and 3 wqere on top of each other and the rest of us were on the side.i like the first come first choice deal myself but there are some fine folks at the pier no doubt.its a good pier.with the uncertainty of frisco we may just fish yaupon pier.always can count on trout with live shrimp at all oakisland piers and flounder.
> 
> does frisco normally do well on kings and cobia in june?i loved my day at frisco!


 Not Chris,but yes back when I fished it for kings it was longer... We caught plenty of kings and cobes back then (mid 70's late 80's).. We caught kings from May thru Nov,sometimes as early as April.. It has changed since,but there are kings and cobes to be had and June is a good time to try...


----------



## master baiter (Aug 8, 2003)

I agree...JUNE IS A good month....


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

thanks for your reply drum dum and masterbaiter!!! hahahahaha!i love those names.Let me tell you guys what im thinking and tell me if its worth a hoot or not(please ofcourse!)
weather permitting i would like to let momma sit on the beach and chill while i take the yak off the beach somewhere near frisco.thought about anchoring and balloning a blue or pogey.were talking june9-16 time frame.worth a try or a waste?maybe slow troll abit.

also is it worth a hoot to try for trout with live shrimp on a cork in that area.Jill on the hill wants to chill on the beach while i fish.she wants to sling bait while i yak.shrimp on the bottom or something like that for whitting..opps! i mean sea mullet!never fished for trout or flounder there so i didnt know if it was worth it.

then there is ole mother nature!! may be to rough to yak!one last thing and ill shut up! when i was there in june 04 there was already a school or two of menhaden,do they normally come through near frisco then? seemed early to me.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

pogey moe said:


> thanks for your reply drum dum and masterbaiter!!! hahahahaha!i love those names.Let me tell you guys what im thinking and tell me if its worth a hoot or not(please ofcourse!)
> weather permitting i would like to let momma sit on the beach and chill while i take the yak off the beach somewhere near frisco.thought about anchoring and balloning a blue or pogey.were talking june9-16 time frame.worth a try or a waste?maybe slow troll abit.
> 
> also is it worth a hoot to try for trout with live shrimp on a cork in that area.Jill on the hill wants to chill on the beach while i fish.she wants to sling bait while i yak.shrimp on the bottom or something like that for whitting..opps! i mean sea mullet!never fished for trout or flounder there so i didnt know if it was worth it.
> ...


I dont think that the live shrimp on a cork will hold up in the currents, At least I havent had any luck with that. IT works great in the sound or other calm areas, but I havent had much luck anywhere with a decent current. just my .02


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

thanks payne. i think im going to yak out some cobia baits and chill on the hill with my jill.maybe catch a seamullet or spot.might catch some minnows and see if we can find mr flattie too.think between frisco and the point would be cool? probably try a ways south of point.

anyone ever ballon crabs for cobia? seems like it would work as well as eels.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I have had pretty good luck with some nice flatties on carolina rigged finger mullet, Live and dead. I caught the majority of my flounder in small troughs with decent cross current last year.I dont have any experience with cobia from the surf, but plan on getting some this year.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

pogey moe, i wouldnt know a thing bout teh old days, i dont go back that far, but i m pretty sure i remember it being longer when i was like 8 or ten before i really started fishing...kings have been soso past year or two in the summer on frisco...very few..cobia were abundant last june..and june before...decent shot at one...think close in

far as the yak..prolly got a better shot of gettin a cobe outa your yak sight casting or slow trolling around and have a rod ready with a bucktail or eel or something to toss to one on top...also the deep water be alot easier to yak baits out to off the beach than slidin a livebait off the pier...but kinda cuts kings outta teh picture ....takes a heckuva cast with the anchor to get where i like to fish off the pier

id kill to get a yak to be able to fish the bar way off the end of frisco in the heat of summer....the creatures i done seen out there..will flat make ya pissed sittin on the end of a dead pier


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

*chris/tacpayne*

i think i will fish just up or below the pier.june10-15.ill have a blue yak.if ya want to use it some thats cool.i think i have my plan for the beach.might yak out cobia baits (bottom only i guess) and maybe float around in the yak if water is good for kings.if not i will bottom fish on the beach.

what i wonder is if the trout or flounder will be findable behind frisco woods.i know skeeters will eat us up but i think we will stay there.we love to camp.

may try to do some giggin if i can find out if its legal there.

yall look for us if ya want to yak out baits and i might even take some baits out after dark!


----------



## Mad Hatterest (May 10, 2009)

Talked to the waitress at the Quarter Deck restaurant across the highway from the pier. She said the concessioner is on a church mission overseas and will not be back until end of May. Will take at least a month from then to complete repairs. They've dropped about 5 piles in the parking lot, but that's it. Last year the pier was open first week in May.

Pier was longer before Isabelle. It had an automated weather reporting station on the end. I found it on the web and got real time air temp, water temp, barometric pressure, water height, wind speed, etc. I was watching online in PA when Isabelle hit. Pressure plunged, wind speed went way up, water height way up, etc, then it all stopped at 3:00--end of pier, with station, broke off. Next year they blocked off the broken end, but opened. Next year they added the current T on the end. I printed out the graphs of the data from the web leading up to and at 3:00 and have it hanging on my wall at home in PA.


----------



## IrishMike (May 17, 2009)

PLEASE keep me posted on Frisco Pier. I'm heading down to NC in August, and hoping to fish from the pier.

-Mike


----------



## IrishMike (May 17, 2009)

Has anyone seen any work happening on Frisco Pier yet?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

IrishMike said:


> Has anyone seen any work happening on Frisco Pier yet?



I talked to a friend of mine that worked the pier last yr... He said that the owner is working in Gulf Coast now and looking to relocate... I looked at the pier yesterday,imho it won't be open this yr....


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

you guys need to yak out by the pier and pickup some flounder!!


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

*Near Frisco Pier*

We're looking to rent house thats very close to the pier. The house's description talks alot about the pier. I'm guessing by this thread that the pier is not open and likely will not be open this year.

Do alot of people use the pier's parking lot to use the beach? Wife was alittle concerned about the alot of pier traffic. Anyone stayed at the "SURF INN" just north of pier?


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

fishingeek said:


> We're looking to rent house thats very close to the pier. The house's description talks alot about the pier. I'm guessing by this thread that the pier is not open and likely will not be open this year.
> 
> Do alot of people use the pier's parking lot to use the beach? Wife was alittle concerned about the alot of pier traffic. Anyone stayed at the "SURF INN" just north of pier?


A couple years ago (I think it was 2006) we stayed at the house directly behind the pier (house name was Oyster Catcher, I think Hatteras Realty had it). We were there the last week of August, and there were not very many cars in the pier parking lot - I'd say only from whomever was fishing the pier. Maybe that's cause it was later in the season, dunno for sure. Either way, traffic was pretty minimal and seemed safe.

I actually loved the location. Having the pier right there was great, and there were a few spots across the highway where you could access the sound - I spent time there every day to cast net mullet. We just haven't had the luck of getting a house there again yet.


----------



## mrickert (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pier Update?*

Hi- new here.

Heading down this weekend, staying in a house right by the Frisco Pier. Is it open yet?

I love to fish and figured this would be a good place to start my saltwater career 

If it won't be open, can anyone suggest a good place to surf fish? I have all the gear (borrowing from a friend) just need to know where to go and what to use.

Thanks!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

mrickert said:


> Hi- new here.
> 
> Heading down this weekend, staying in a house right by the Frisco Pier. Is it open yet?
> 
> ...


 Avon Pier is another good pier option.. Jettys in Buxton have been catching triggers.. 55 can be a good bet as well as 45.. Many of the good beaches are closed right now,but these are some options...


----------



## mrickert (Jun 22, 2009)

Drumdum said:


> Avon Pier is another good pier option.. Jettys in Buxton have been catching triggers.. 55 can be a good bet as well as 45.. Many of the good beaches are closed right now,but these are some options...


I'll check out Avon then. Bringing my 10 year old down, so peir fishing will probably be easier for him.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## ror105 (Jun 24, 2009)

Has anyone heard if they are going open the pier back up? I had friends down there at the end of June and it was still closed. I am taking all the in-laws and my parents down over the week of Labor Day. We are staying about .5 mile away and I was counting on the pier providing some entertainment for the grandparents and grandkids. I have been on that pier every year for the last 10 years. Just won't be the same without it.


----------



## mrickert (Jun 22, 2009)

ror105 said:


> Has anyone heard if they are going open the pier back up? I had friends down there at the end of June and it was still closed. I am taking all the in-laws and my parents down over the week of Labor Day. We are staying about .5 mile away and I was counting on the pier providing some entertainment for the grandparents and grandkids. I have been on that pier every year for the last 10 years. Just won't be the same without it.


I stayed in a house just a good cast away from there June 27th - July 5 and it was not looking good. I never saw anyone working on it, and it as far as I can tell, one good storm may take it down. It really didn't look safe at all.

I was looking forward to fishing from it as well. So, I spent all week pretty much fishing around it, and didn't catch anything. But that is probably my inexperience more than anything else...I did see some people catching things right around there.


----------

